# AWstats - Reporting Period lässt sich nicht ändern



## javaInsulaner (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe hier gibt´s ein paar AWstat Pro´s die mir helfen können.

Ich benutze Version 7.0, aber noch lokal - also nicht auf nem server installiert. Die logifles hab ich mir _so _gezogen und erstelle daraus dann eine HTML Datei aus der commandline heraus, mit dem befehl *persl awstats.pl - confid=xyz - update - output > xyz.html*

Wenn ich dieses HTML-File dann öffne sieht man per default den aktuellen Monat - 08-2011. Da die Logfiles aber 2010 beginnen würde ich _echt _gerne schauen was vor August 2011 passiert ist.

Dafür gibt´s oben dropdown menüs für monat und jahr. Aber was auch immer ich auswähle - es ändert sich nichts... ich sehe immer nur August 2011 (siehe angehengtes bild)

Meine Frage: Wieso?


Kann ich daten aus der Vergangenheit erst ansehen wenn ich´s aufm server installiert hab?

Kann ich daten aus der Vergangenheit nicht ansehen weil´s bloß ne statische HTML ist?

Ist es die kombi aus den beiden letzten Fragen?

Hab ich ein falsches Kommando benutzt?

Und, muss man _persl awstats.pl - config=xyz - *update*_ und _persl awstats.pl - config=xyz *- update - output > xyz.html*_ getrennt ausführen

UND warum braucht *output*  nochmal genau so lange wie *update*, anscheinend list es die daten nochmal komplett neu ein... aber dafür gibt´s doch das history file, oder?

Schonmal vielen Dank um voraus und nette Grüße!!


----------



## javaInsulaner (22. August 2011)

Viel wichtiger ist inzwischen die Frage geworden ob man *-update* und *-output* wirklich immer zwingend getrennt ausführen muss bzw. wie es anders geht.

UUUND wie man es unterbindet das diese _Flush history file on disk (unique url reach flush limit of 5000) _ message im Ausgabefile steht... sooft wie das Limit erreicht wurde, ca. 37.000 mal. Oder wo man das Limit ändert?

Gruß,

Michael


----------

